# Raising Echo



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

2/23/08

It makes me hurt inside to imagine the pain Echo is going
through due to her leg. We have been wrapping it for
three days now and giving her a pennisciln shot directly
after. Even though her leg is in bad condition right
now, I think she tolerated us cleaning it, putting medicine
on it, an wrapping it more than the shots, she hates those
darn shots! 

Someone is supposed to be coming over today to suspect
her leg. I'm happy about that, we've been doing the best we 
can, but I wanted someone more professional to look at it
who's been working with horses for years.

She's been eating fine, and even getting around better 
on that bum leg, my grandpa said "One thing is for
sure, she's a strong little horse." It's true she's defianately
a fighter. I'm never going to sell her, I have such a strong
connection with her I feel and we were meant to be
together.  

Please keep Echo in your thoughts and prayers!


----------

